# My new Gene Sanders Longbow



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the new Viper that Gene is making. I got it just in time for the Howard Hill shoot. 56" 60# @ 28"

Lacewood riser with Boo limbs and black glass.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 12, 2010)

That is one Sweet Bow! Gene is pushing the envelope on his new bows, this one is a screamer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a good looking bow. How did it perform at the HH shoot?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep, good looking bow John!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 12, 2010)

Was that the one I pulled back? Sweet bow if it was John!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2010)

tomi i think you pulled the 42#er.......


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice bow John!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks real nice John. I like simplicity and black glass.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice lines in that bow; so sleek looking!!!
El


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 13, 2010)

Good lookin bow there.  Bet that would be a nice bow for ground blinds.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2010)

Flatbow said:


> Good lookin bow there.  Bet that would be a nice bow for ground blinds.





I got the blind bow........my little "evolution 48"


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice bows John!!


----------



## spotteddog (Jun 14, 2010)

Good looking bow John picked mine up today forward handle longbow from gene . Will get pictures when i figure out how


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2010)

spotteddog just use the photo bucket and copy and past the img link here..........


----------

